
One Final Effort - unimpressive
http://halo.bungie.net/news/content.aspx?cid=25650
======
unimpressive
"Earlier this week, we asked the team to take some time out to send along
their thoughts on Halo 2’s development process. You’ll find a selection of
their unfiltered memories below – some good and some bad. Attached, you’ll
also find a discussion thread. We’d love it if you’d leave some of your own
favorite Halo 2 memories for posterity, whether it was waiting in line for
launch, firing up Halo 2 for the first time, or Battle Rifling a hole into our
faces during a Humpday Challenge."

Really brutal honest look at the nasty parts of the game industry.

